# I Have Been Missing A Lot



## Mark_f (Jul 5, 2015)

I have not been on the forum much lately and I don't know when it will be better. I am back in the hospital again. Many of you know I have some heart problems and recently suffered a second stroke. I was just getting back to the shop a little and had to go back in the hospital Saturday with some heart problems. I use my phone to check the forum as much as I can ( it ain't as easy as the computer). I will be watching here and hope to start some projects soon, when I get home again.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 5, 2015)

our best wishes are with you.


----------



## hermetic (Jul 5, 2015)

Hope you are soon better man!
Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 5, 2015)

Get outta here and get better. Bottom line --- Your health is more important that keeping up here and getting stressed out. We will still be here when you return. Get well soo my friend. I will put you on my prayer list.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brav65 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hope your better soon!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jul 5, 2015)

Stay strong. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 5, 2015)

Mark, don't worry about us here. Holler when you need something from one of us, if we can help in any way. We'll be right here. 

Get yourself fixed up and back to an even keel!


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you all for the prayers and encouragement. Reading what you all are doing is about all I got to do in here.....cause it is REALLY BORING!..I feel pretty good. They have all but turned me inside out with tests. I working at going home. Thank you all.


----------



## kvt (Jul 5, 2015)

Hope you are better soon,   All of us are wishing you the best.  You get better, you need your health taken care of first, and other things will take care until them.  You can always give us a shout and we will do what we can for you.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hope you get home soon Mark!


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 5, 2015)

Mark I hope your on the mend and get back to the shop soon, I know what you mean about being bored in the hospital I just had cancer surgery on the 29th. When the doctor came In I was getting dressed he said you need to stay a few days and I just looked at him and said I'm out of here I just can't take those places.

I sure with the prayers you'll be good to go soon.

Paul


----------



## TTD (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't usually post a whole lot (still in the learning/lurking stages), but wanted to wish you all the best Mark and hoping for a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself first & foremost and you'll be back in the shop before you know it!


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 5, 2015)

Get well soon Mark.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 5, 2015)

Afraid I'm close behind you ,and even if you only talk and think , we all 
need what help we can offer each other........BLJHB.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 5, 2015)

Hoping you get well soon and get back home, Mark. We'll be looking forward to seeing you back in here when the time is right.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you all for caring. It is nice to have friends that care.
I am doing well and hope to be home in the next few days. I may be restricted to not being in the shop alone ( which amounts to NO shop time), but they know I will sneak out there.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jul 6, 2015)

Glad to hear you're doing well and may be on the way home soon. Hope you have a full recovery and can get back to normal (whatever that is) real soon. Many of us go through the daily grind *****ing and moaning when things don't go our way. We forget about folks that have real problems. It tends to snap things back into perspective when a friend is affected in such a way. So, I sincerely hope you get back on your feet and take care of yourself. 

Now, if you insist on these frequent visits to the hospital, we can see about sneaking in a Unimat and Sherline to help you pass the time between those pesky tests.


----------



## tomh (Jul 6, 2015)

Mark
Hope you the best and a speedy recovery!  
 Been there done that,  got the bed pan  (makes great drain pan)   and the sippy cup  whoo hooo 
Tomh


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 6, 2015)

Rick Leslie said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well and may be on the way home soon. Hope you have a full recovery and can get back to normal (whatever that is) real soon. Many of us go through the daily grind *****ing and moaning when things don't go our way. We forget about folks that have real problems. It tends to snap things back into perspective when a friend is affected in such a way. So, I sincerely hope you get back on your feet and take care of yourself.
> 
> Now, if you insist on these frequent visits to the hospital, we can see about sneaking in a Unimat and Sherline to help you pass the time between those pesky tests.



LMAO.....that is absolutely great....that made me smile....the nurse wonders what I am laughing at.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 6, 2015)

tomh said:


> Mark
> Hope you the best and a speedy recovery!
> Been there done that,  got the bed pan  (makes great drain pan)   and the sippy cup  whoo hooo
> Tomh


Thanks for the idea.....I going to keep this bed pan.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jul 7, 2015)

Good. Laughter is good medicine.
The bed pan reminded me of my Grandmother. She spent a lot of time in the hospital, and my Granddad, being the pack rat he was, saved everything. When I moved into their old house, he had bed pans stacked up all over.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 7, 2015)

I AM GOING HOME TODAY!!!!
(happy dance here)


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 7, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 7, 2015)

Hoo-Ray. Take it slow and do what they tell you to do. Good to hear Mark.

 "Billy G"


----------



## extropic (Jul 7, 2015)

The Liberal Arts Garage said:


> Afraid I'm close behind you ,and even if you only talk and think , we all
> need what help we can offer each other........BLJHB.



Please define "BLJHB".


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 7, 2015)

My question to the doctors..." You can't tell if anything will happen to me or not, can you" .....their response...." No".... my response....." Then I can do anything I want..right?......their response was silence. Life is a crap shoot, live it like there ain't no tomorrow. 

It feels great to be home.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 7, 2015)

mark_f said:


> Life is a crap shoot, live it like there ain't no tomorrow.



Mark, I agree 100%

Happy to hear you're home, now get back to making chips.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jul 9, 2015)

Great news on your homecoming! 

I'm reminded of the saying "Live every day like it's your last, because one day you'll be right." Enjoy each minute. 

Great to have you back.


----------



## basildoug10 (Jul 9, 2015)

mark_f said:


> Thanks for the idea.....I going to keep this bed pan.


Mark
 get well soon my good friend, you are in our prayers.
Basil


----------



## kvt (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad you are at home,  I have been out a lot this week,  Wife went in the Hospital, 1 procedure and 1 surgery.   She got home today,  Maybe I can now get back into things again.   But again,  Glad you are home and doing better.   Just take it easy for a while, please,  it may be boring but at times it is necessary.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 10, 2015)

Glad to hear you are back home, Mark.  I was gone all week and am just catching up on the latest news.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 19, 2015)

Glad you are home and I will be praying for your total recovery.  Ed


----------



## gmcken (Jul 19, 2015)

Mark, hope you are getting better.  I miss your articles and have enjoyed your build on the site.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 19, 2015)

gmcken said:


> Mark, hope you are getting better.  I miss your articles and have enjoyed your build on the site.



Thank you,
I am not working on any big projects yet, but I do have a couple smaller projects going that are about half done. One is a knurler. It is neat because it will do a range from 1/4" diameter to over 4" diameter and is made by adapting the bump knurler we all have and hate. It removes all the stress from the machine also. The other project is a cross slide indicator for doing precision positioning of the cross slide on my South Bend lathe. So...... watch for these two as I will be posting pics and prints soon.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 19, 2015)

OK... the first one is in the "members projects forum"


----------

